
Please help a fellow in his struggle with ASUSTek Corporation - rms_returns
Here is my story: I bought this Android Tablet (ASUS Fonepad ME175CG) last year. I&#x27;ve been updating it regularly, but the last Lollipop OTA update (v6.3.9) caused a glitch that is causing the battery to drain continuously, so the tablet has become unusable.<p>This is a global issue with all tablets of this model running v6.3.9 OTA update, but since the model is relatively old, the company is not bothering to fix this by releasing a new OTA update.<p>There is no official way to downgrade. One way out is to hack the tablet and install a custom ROM from xda-developers site like some have done. But there is a risk of bricking the device that way.<p>Instead, I decided to raise a ticket with Asus but there is no action on that front. Hence, I decided to create a change.org petition requesting ASUSTek Corporation to fix this by releasing the next OTA update. If enough people sign my petition, there is a chance that ASUS might listen and release this update. Please help me by signing this petition:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.change.org&#x2F;p&#x2F;asustek-please-fix-the-battery-drain-issue-in-your-latest-ota-update-v6-3-9-for-fonepad-me175cg?recruiter=337404987&amp;utm_source=petitions_show_components_action_panel_wrapper&amp;utm_medium=copylink
======
Davidbrcz
Try to root it and install another Android ROM

